# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Документооборот 8. Как удалить лишние виджеты?

## Александр.Р

Документооборот 8. Как удалить лишние виджеты?
Всем доброго дня. Помогите с проблемой в "Документообороте".
Ситуация: По умолчанию открывается окно "Текущие дела". В нем можно выставить несколько виджетов. По умолчанию стояли "Задачи мне" и "Мои документы". Собственно больше и не надо. Но случайно на одном компе выставили пару-тройку дополнительных виджетов, Ещё "Мои документы", "Я редактирую" и прочее. А удалить их не смогли. ((( Попытки решить методом "Смотри, ща покажу как" привели к ещё большему количеству "мусорных" виджетов на всех компах в отделе. Стрелочка в левом верхнем углу виджета не помогает, правая кнопка мыши на виджете тоже, три точки справа вверху тоже. Поиск в интернете выдает кучу ссылок с подробным описанием установки виджетов, а вот про удаление как-то не очень.
Вопрос: как удалить лишние виджеты?
О системе: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1289) Документооборот 8 КОРП, редакция 2.1 (2.1.11.5)
Если ответ уже был, то киньте ссылочку.
Заранее спасибо.
Почему-то не могу скриншот приложить. https://yadi.sk/i/nZEFsT2wJZIafQ

----------

